# Are You Nuts About Nuts?  Likes & Dislikes?



## Meanderer (Jun 17, 2014)

[h=1]The Best and Worst Nuts for Your Health:[/h]Nuts are nature's way of showing us that good things come in small packages. These bite-size nutritional powerhouses are packed with heart-healthy fats, protein, vitamins, and minerals.

http://healthyliving.msn.com/health-wellness/the-best-and-worst-nuts-for-your-health-1


----------



## Honey (Jun 17, 2014)

I like salted/roasted peanuts but give me just one ordinary peanut and I'll be trying to eat it all day!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 17, 2014)

I like all kinds but my favorite  is dry roasted p-nuts. Even though they're actually legumes and NOT nuts.


----------



## Honey (Jun 17, 2014)

those are my favs too!


----------



## Pam (Jun 17, 2014)

Pistachio nuts are my favourite.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 17, 2014)

I didn't know that peanuts are a brain food.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2014)

Like Pam, pistachios are my favorites.  I also like macademia nuts and Brazil nuts.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2014)

I usually  buy the Planters deluxe mix cans for snacking on.  Most nuts are good to me. 

I've got a Prince Albert Almond Tree in my backyard.  It's pretty big now (approx. 18-20') and has the most beautiful pink blossoms in the spring.  It bears nuts in the fall.

this time of year it looks like this:
View attachment 7803

come fall they open up:
View attachment 7804


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 17, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> I've got a Prince Albert Almond Tree in my backyard.



Are you able to buy them in a can?


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Are you able to buy them in a can?



Not the ones from my tree ...  ... I have to beat the squirrels to them!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 17, 2014)

LOL   (Old joke Meanderer.  We used to do that when I was a teenager.)


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 17, 2014)

Falcon said:


> LOL   (Old joke Meanderer.  We used to do that when I was a teenager.)



...appears I laid that one out just for you.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks.  If you have Prince Albert in a can,  for God's sake,  LET HIM OUT !!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2014)

Not a smoker  ~ ~over my head~ ~

I'm not sure that I find it funny anyway .. but I guess I never was a teenage boy..


----------



## Falcon (Jun 17, 2014)

Too bad.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 17, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> Not a smoker  ~ ~over my head~ ~
> 
> I'm not sure that I find it funny anyway .. but I guess I never was a teenage boy..



...you called the store and asked if they had Prince Albert in a can.   They would check and say they did.  Before you hung up, you yelled "for God's sake, LET HIM OUT!"


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> You had to be there...you called the store and asked if they had Prince Albert in a can.   They would check and say they did.  Before you hung up, you yelled "for God's sake, LET HIM OUT!"  Of course there was a day when people knew who he was, and smoked "his" tobacco.  Sorry Bonnie but that is off topic!



Yeah ..okay..hwell:.... I remember the good ole days, and dumb jokes that were played.

Kids did  strange things ..   .. like the kids (*boys*!)  who would call people up and ask them if their refrigerator was running .. and if they said yes .. "well you better go catch it."

Girls were so much  more sophisticated ..nthego: .....


----------



## Falcon (Jun 17, 2014)

Bonnie,  For further clarification; Prince Albert  is the name of  a pipe tobacco.

And the whole thing was just a prank  teenagers used to play.

   (A joke ceases to be a joke if you have to explain it.)


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Bonnie,  For further clarification; Prince Albert  is the name of  a pipe tobacco.
> 
> And the whole thing was just a prank  teenagers used to play.
> 
> (A joke ceases to be a joke if you have to explain it.)



Nothing to explain.  I really did know that. .. teenage pranksters, I knew them well.. .. see my post above.

But, I was adding to the thread about nuts, and a tree I have ... not the name tag on the tree. . which in turn, turned into a joke about tobacco ...????


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 17, 2014)

My brain just veered into the right lane.
View attachment 7811


----------



## CPA-Kim (Jun 17, 2014)

I eat raw organic walnuts and brazil nuts.  I also soak almonds and throw them in my oats for breakfast.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 17, 2014)

CPA-Kim said:


> I eat raw organic walnuts and brazil nuts.  I also soak almonds and throw them in my oats for breakfast.



I just got some of the little bags of salted peanuts and tried them on a salad...pretty good.  We have tried slivered almonds..did not soak them.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 18, 2014)

I like most nuts. As with all things, variety is the best and healthiest.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2014)

Pinon nuts are good too, but expensive.  I remember the Prince Albert joke, lol.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2014)

View attachment 7908


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 7908




:magnify::clap:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> :magnify::clap:


Should explain: It is a book cover!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 21, 2014)

I just bought a can of Planters peanuts, and they were not fit to eat. The can seemed to be sealed and they weren't expired but they tasted awful. I've never been one to complain but they had a phone number on the can so I called. The lady who answered was nice and asked when and where I bought the can and the lot number on the can so they could check for problems. 

She said she would send a coupon for a free can.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I just bought a can of Planters peanuts, and they were not fit to eat. The can seemed to be sealed and they weren't expired but they tasted awful. I've never been one to complain but they had a phone number on the can so I called. The lady who answered was nice and asked when and where I bought the can and the lot number on the can so they could check for problems.
> 
> She said she would send a coupon for a free can.



We saw a lady removing the lid from a can of Planter's mixed nuts to check that they were sealed. It seems that once, before she had gotten a can that someone had opened in the store and "sampled" and put back. Your right, the phone numbers are a good way to make good or bad comments.


----------



## taffboy (Jun 21, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I like all kinds but my favorite  is dry roasted p-nuts. Even though they're actually legumes and NOT nuts.


You learn something every day .


----------



## Lon (Jun 21, 2014)

I love all kinds. Of nuts and eat them daily. I buy them on discount in two pound cans. My favorites are smoked almonds and cashews.


----------



## Mollie (Jun 24, 2014)

I prefer cashews more than any other nuts.


----------



## Fern (Jun 24, 2014)

I love Cashew nuts but for some reason the ones I now buy have hardly any flaour, might be picked too soon or somethin.


----------

